# New Pirate Cannon 2015



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Similar to the 1st one except it has the ability to be hooked up to a controller to shoot fog with a small fan & an LED light for the muzzle flash. It also comes apart in 3 pieces to access the mechanical parts.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is really cool, great detail! Will it sit in one of those wheeled wooden cart things?


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome Job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So pretty, and I love the lion head detail!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Sweet, love the finish.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wowza Dave!
Another fine piece of prop making!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Really like it and that you will have smoke and light


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Insane detail and finish! Really like this a lot!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks all for the kind words.

heresjohnny - Yes, it will sit on a carriage ... haven't built it yet.

Hairazor - It will someday, not soon though since I just fried the controller so I'm afraid it won't do anything.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

love it as usual, great job IMU


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

You really are the Pirate Cannon Guru IMU - lovely work


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I'm so jealous - beats my little veg box and tube attempt hands down


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! beautiful details & I love the fog idea.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful work, I really the the details you added.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks again for all the kind words.

Cathy - I'm still having issues with the fog but we'll see if I can figure it out.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Absolutely perfect!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks THL.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks amazing. Probably a good thing I don't have your skill because I would be mounting it to a boat and going out on the river to chase kayaks and canoes around shouting "Avast ye scurvy dogs"


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------

